# What is this on her incision line?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Arexa got spayed 7 weeks ago and there was a tiny almost clear bump on her incision line. Now it got bigger and got red, the vet said nothing is wrong and her incision is fine. She did have a sutures reaction after spay and I can still feel the sutures next to her incision. I am worried now, has anyone seen this before? We saw the vet 2 days ago..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's probably from the sutures, a mild reaction. Just watch and make sure it doesn't get bigger.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra had a reaction similar when she was spayed.

She ended up getting a antibiotic cream to put on twice per day. You can't even tell now (been a good month). She did pop 2 stitches though, which was the cause of the infection/rash.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

maybe a disolving suture just below the skin due to a bit of a larger knot used by the vet. should clear it self up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that looks pretty clean , the vet saw it 2 days ago so you haven't neglected anything as far as her care .
Try to find some Vetrycyn -- it comes in so handy for everything including a gucky ear .


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd maybe do a warm compress for a few minutes a couple times a day. It looks like a mild suture reaction to me.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Suki had one on her incision line after spay and we just kept an eye on it. I went away on its own. It is most likely a suture that is dissolving and the skin is having a mild reaction to the irritation. Almost like an ingrown hair.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

It does look like ingrown hair without the hair though... I was considering a warm compress since it does magic to ingrown hair... will wait couple more days and see what happens.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

carmspack said:


> that looks pretty clean , the vet saw it 2 days ago so you haven't neglected anything as far as her care .
> Try to find some Vetrycyn -- it comes in so handy for everything including a gucky ear .


 
Never heard of it, where do I buy some?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, its been a week and now its worse, it got bigger and I can see a small string of her sutures coming out!! I am officially freaking out! What should I do... I already been to the vet 3 times about this problem they keep sending me back home..


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zefra had a reaction similar when she was spayed.
> 
> She ended up getting a antibiotic cream to put on twice per day. You can't even tell now (been a good month). She did pop 2 stitches though, which was the cause of the infection/rash.


It sounds like what my dog is having but its been almost 2 months after spay, the vet set it can take months for sutures reaction to heal. She does seem like she poped her stitches...


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

and there is also pus coming out and its red


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

If there's a bit of suture sticking out can you cut it and pull it out? My boy had the same thing it's been 3 month and there's still 1 stitch in there that hasn't dissolved properly - I'll get it out eventually.
It may be worth trimming the hair around the area just to keep it a bit cleaner 

My first dog had ACL surgery and I'm not kidding I found stitches still coming out of her leg 3 YEARS after the surgery. They caused no trouble if I saw one i'd cut it and pull it out.

Amazon.com: vetrycin I think this is what carmen recommended


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes I pulled it out after I did a warm compress couple of hours ago, it was like half a inch long. my poor baby suffered enough with this spay,although it didn't seem like it was hurting her...ugh im so frustrated with the vet Im not sure if i mentioned earlier but they wanted me to give her some really strong meds to reduce swelling which wasn't even that bad..im glad I didn't give it to her because the swelling was gone after a few days,,but now this problem...seriousely I don't even want to bother with the vet anymore...they just want to give u meds and send you on ur way.

Forgot to mention last time I was there I asked for some antibiotic cream they said she doesnt need it...


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Getting the suture out should solve the issue now  
The Vetrycin might help if you want to put something on it but now that the "irritant" has been removed it should heal up just fine 

Maybe you should try a different Vet? I find it really important to have a Vet I can trust and that I have a good relationship with.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes! Thank for checking up on her Mooch, it is pretty much not red and almost not swollen at all, I can breathe again lol  and yes, deifinately will be picking a new vet...


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Yay  I know how you feel I always worry about my guys when there's something not quite right!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Vetrycyn Amazon.com: Vetericyn Wound & Infection Care - 16 Ounce Trigger: Pet Supplies


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

My Keiko is having a reaction like that, except it's much, much worse (red bumps all down the suture line, and she's ripped stem to stern because of complications where they had to go back in).

Apparently, the vet had used some newer type of suture that takes longer to dissolve. Great. she's about 5 weeks post-spay and is back on antibiotics for a bit. I'm seeing some improvement, but I know it may take several more weeks for it to even look like the OP's picture. The red bumps pop and have pus. It's gross.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Vetericyn is something you should probably try to
keep on hand for all kinds of little things, that stuff
is like liquid gold!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll get some thanks everyone for your advice Carmen you are very helpful thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

